# General > The Literature Network >  Prendrelemick can't General Chat anymore !

## prendrelemick

I haven't been able to load the General Chat pages for ages, Have I done something wrong? Has something broken somewhere? Is there a button I can press to sort it out? Any ideas?

----------


## Logos

Need more specifics because I don't have any issue clicking on that forum or specific threads in it.

Did you make any recent changes to how you view the forum? like in the "Thread display options" bottom left corner of page? or changes to your browser?

Do you see the "General Chat" section from the main forum page?
http://www.online-literature.com/forums/forum.php

Are you able to view that forum overview by clicking below link?
http://www.online-literature.com/for...0-General-Chat

----------


## prendrelemick

Hi Logos, I haven't knowingly changed anything and I can see and use everything else. I get the General Chat on the forum main page , but when I click on it, the General Chat header loads immediately but no content. That little spinning wheel "loading" symbol just keeps turning but it doesn't load. The same thing happens no matter how I approach the page or the individual threads in that section (including your link above.) It's very puzzling.

----------


## Patts

This looks like a problem with the network connection.

----------


## prendrelemick

The connection is fine with every other page on every other site on the world wide web. I think there is some specific General Chat loady thing blocked or missing down in the bowls of my lappy. (pardon the technical jargon).

----------


## Calidore

Have you tried clearing your browser cache? Sometimes forcing a page to reload from scratch helps.

----------


## prendrelemick

Mmm I don't know, I think I have. I turned on "In Private" and came on the site as a guest, does that circumvent/disable the cache? Anyway, it didn't work. I shall try to clear it properly, I think reloading the whole site might be the way to go.

Perhaps if I rejoin the site on another machine with an alias (my tablet) and if it works that might tell me something.

----------


## Calidore

> Mmm I don't know, I think I have. I turned on "In Private" and came on the site as a guest, does that circumvent/disable the cache? Anyway, it didn't work. I shall try to clear it properly, I think reloading the whole site might be the way to go.
> 
> Perhaps if I rejoin the site on another machine with an alias (my tablet) and if it works that might tell me something.


Yes, anything to narrow down the actual source of the error. Try clearing the cache first just because that's easy and quick (and IMO most likely to be the culprit). If that doesn't work, then using a different machine is one idea; also a different browser on the same machine (what exactly are you using now--brand and version?); the same machine in a different location (if possible); and a different machine in a different location. Also, try entering _every_ subforum just to establish that General Chat is the only problem. That's all only if necessary, though.

----------


## prendrelemick

Well well ! Suddenly all is working again. I didn't do anything, perhaps Logos has sorted it, thank you Logos, or you computer Gods, or whoever.



AAand it's stopped again. Just gave me the briefest glimpse of a strange world forever of of reach. Curse you, you guardians of General Chat.

----------


## prendrelemick

The Son in law came and put an ad-blocker on and everything is working again. Turns out an unwanted, un-asked for advert was taking about 10 mins to load and stopping everything else loading.

----------

